# Ok Klein is Done



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Highlights include
Full Campy Chorus
Campy Eurus Wheelset
Thomson Seatpost and Stem


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

that is an awesome build!!! of course you had to go thomson with the post/stem combo, that is a no-brainer. Chorus-sweeeeet. How do you like the eurus wheels so far? I had looked at these in the past.


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Went for the first ride today on them. They seem pretty nice and stiff. Bad news is I put a ding in the braking surface but was able to fix with a bit of sand paper  guess it's like the first scratch, get it over with quick.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

exactly, the first ding on a shiny perfect bike is always the toughest isnt it? glad the wheels are rolling well though. what tires are you running? are they bonty race lite's?


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Actually, they are some inexpensive Vittoras (sp?). Seem ok so far. 

I went for a longer ride today about 37 miles and I have to say the campy drive train is so smooth. It shifted right every time and I only dropped the chain once and that was due to a front D being out of adjustment. The bike accelerates like crazy.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice.

I've had mine (a '98) for many years and continue to really enjoy the ride. Now you've inspired me to give it a little update (new wheels, fork, and stem might be in order). 

Just a thought: It may just be the camera angle, but your bars seem to be rotated very far forward giving your hoods a downward slope. I spent years with my hoods only slightly sloped forward, but my LBS tilted the bars back to render the hoods flat last summer. I was skeptical because i was so accustomed to the old position, but I really prefer the new position. my hands are much less fatigued after long rides.

Enjoy your Klein,

jaime


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks you might be right about the bars. I must admit that I am new to the whole road bike thing and it's taken a bit to get the bike dialed in. I'll try moving the bars around and see what that does. I haven't had any problems with my hands going numb yet but I've only been on one longish ride.

On a side note, I really need to either clean up my work/picture area or find a less cluttered spot to take pictures.


----------



## lebikerboy (Feb 22, 2006)

What year is your Quantum frame? I'm just starting to build up a '99 which was still built in Chehalis Washington. I'm going to have to go flat bars though as my arthritis can't handle drop bars.


kev0153 said:


> Thanks you might be right about the bars. I must admit that I am new to the whole road bike thing and it's taken a bit to get the bike dialed in. I'll try moving the bars around and see what that does. I haven't had any problems with my hands going numb yet but I've only been on one longish ride.
> 
> On a side note, I really need to either clean up my work/picture area or find a less cluttered spot to take pictures.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

lebikerboy said:


> What year is your Quantum frame? I'm just starting to build up a '99 which was still built in Chehalis Washington. I'm going to have to go flat bars though as my arthritis can't handle drop bars.


What about a tall stem with shallow drop bars? The resulting bar height would actually be very similar, but you'd have several hand positions available, which would certainly help with your arthritis....


----------



## kev0153 (Nov 14, 2005)

Actually I'm not sure on the year. I think it's around a 99.


----------



## lebikerboy (Feb 22, 2006)

I've tried that. Also tried a Specialized Roubiax which has a longer headtube/highrise stem, no go. My hands ached for two days afterwards. Looks like a flat (actually low-riser) bar is my only option. I guess this will mean I will be riding what is now known in the industry as a "Performance Hybrid".


WhiskeyNovember said:


> What about a tall stem with shallow drop bars? The resulting bar height would actually be very similar, but you'd have several hand positions available, which would certainly help with your arthritis....


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

*Your Klein is done but is KLEIN DONE?*

Very Very nice bike! I just love Kleins! 

Is Klein out of business?
I know they are not realy but I just don't see them here in the Atlanta area. Has Trek taken over?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

jgrantv10 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I've had mine (a '98) for many years and continue to really enjoy the ride. Now you've inspired me to give it a little update (new wheels, fork, and stem might be in order).
> 
> ...


In fact, the LBS should have even rotated the levers slightly back toward you and you might like that even better. Check the way a lot of the pros are now riding their Campy shifters. I was trying to find a side view, but alas no joy. However, this shot of Floyd should give you an idea.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/feb06/california06/?id=california064/Tour_CA_stage4-02


----------



## Scallops (Aug 3, 2005)

*Stout stuff*

And I see you enjoy a Guinness - to be sure, to be sure!


----------



## lebikerboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Trek took over Klein in 1997. They left Gary and crew alone for a couple of years but once production was moved to Wisconsin, they were never the same.


Evan Evans said:


> Very Very nice bike! I just love Kleins!
> 
> Is Klein out of business?
> I know they are not realy but I just don't see them here in the Atlanta area. Has Trek taken over?


----------

